# R34 Vs R35



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Which one looks the best!?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

R34 Bayside Blue - Best Looking Car Ever Made. Period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kp


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

R34 allll dayyy long


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd have to agree, R34 for me


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

R34 from the front but R35 from the back


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

I like the look of the R34 but prefer the look of the R35 it is so so so original in the looks department.

If both cars were the same colour you might get different answers ..... I think :blahblah: 

CJ


----------



## Grim_ (Aug 18, 2008)

R34 looks a bit dated now when viewed side by side.....i'd still choose it though all day long!


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Tha back of the r35 has real attitude, the exhausts look huuuge in real life!
Both cracking cars, it was nice to see them side by side on the weekend.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

think I was right but the 34 still has a mean rear end.
35s is sublime. My neighbour who has a lovely new XJR cab, and is very much into his car aesthetics thinks the r35 rear is one of the best looking back ends you can buy.
He adores the side profile too...this guy has an e-type too, so I was a bit surprised by his words


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

I think i would have to say the R34, based soley on the fact that my R34 runied my life in as much as i don't think i'm ever going to own a car again that can feel it's shoes as far as presence, performance, fear, cost, etc etc, (i mean that all in a good way, if you see where i'm coming from).

The 35 (and when i Bl**dy get mine!!!) is a work or art and technology and i hope wil have a good stab at it, but will always lack that 90's style look and feel and feel and look bloated (if beautiful) in comparison. And i hope to grow to like it as much


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The 34 looks good-but the 35 is growing on me


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

There are many great things in the world and the R34 is a fantastic looking car but the R35 has taken the DNA from those looks and made a new legend !!!!
The R35 is still jaw dropping after 10 days on my drive and 2 years on my screen saver !!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The 35 looks awesome ,then you see the Granny parking sensors


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

They both look fantastic in their own unique ways.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a lot of respect for the R35 and for all that it stands for and what it represents, however, the R34 GTR for me..


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

stealth said:


> The 35 looks awesome ,then you see the Granny parking sensors



Granddads use them too!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

35 for me, the 34 looks like a long box:thumbsup:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

stealth said:


> The 35 looks awesome ,then you see the Granny parking sensors


Was just thinking the same thing, I fully understand why people may need them but I'm so glad I didn't go for them. They seem to look better/not quite as noticable on darker cars.


----------



## Z-Tuned (May 15, 2007)

Since I have serious seat time in all 4 GTRs: R32-R35.

Each have their special character and soul. The R35 is so different than my R32 that I can't even compare them. But If I had the cash, it would be a black Nur Spec bar none!

I find the R33 lacks the most soul if you will.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 3, 2007)

How lucky we are the Nissan (Skyline) GT-R-fans nowadays !
For the moment I am very glad to own 2 different R32 GT-Rs (super street and race) with over 500bhp and under 1500kg curb weight, in the near future I will buy an R34 VSpec with over 600bhp/under 1600kg and a few years later for my wife an R35 slightly tuned to 570-610bhp and over 1700kg.
The R35 will be the complete different car: much more heavy, sounds and revs different, but with double clutch technology !
Great, but is the DSG transmission so strong as the GETRAG transmission and is the VR38dett so strong as the RB26dett ?
But I am very interested to see tests in German magazines, when the R35 arrives in Germany. In the moment there are more rumors than real specifications (0-100km/h in 3.3 sec. !).


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

richdevil said:


> There are many great things in the world and the R34 is a fantastic looking car but the R35 has taken the DNA from those looks and made a new legend !!!!
> The R35 is still jaw dropping after 10 days on my drive and 2 years on my screen saver !!


Come on Rich, keep listening... You know you want to swap!!!
Seriously though, it made my day seeing your fantastic machine in the flesh.:thumbsup:


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Got to be R35! So cutting edge makes the R34 look dated IMO.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That picture is a bit unfair as that R34 has the gorgeous Nismo front end which makes it look much better than a standard one.

However, overall, I have to give the nod to the R35. It is a stunning piece of design that is 10x better in the metal than it appears in photos.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

R34 no doubt about it. The R35 looks too much like a 350Z for my liking.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

argh its like trying to choose between danny minouge and cheryll tweed lol

but the R35 has grown on me so much i have to sway with that


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

markpriorgts-t said:


> argh its like trying to choose between danny minouge and cheryll tweed lol


one of them is a well made up dog, happily the same can't be said for either of the GTRs


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

The R34 GTR looks better IMHO.

That said, I am biased as it's my dream car.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Bucky said:


> R34 no doubt about it. The R35 looks too much like a 350Z for my liking.


?????????!!!!!!!!!

Should've gone to Specsavers.


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

for me i would have both but i prefer the r35


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

R34 all day long, i cant get my head around the front of the 35.


----------



## R34GTRMSpecNUR (Jan 13, 2009)

Z-Tuned said:


> Since I have serious seat time in all 4 GTRs: R32-R35.
> 
> Each have their special character and soul. The R35 is so different than my R32 that I can't even compare them. But If I had the cash, it would be a black Nur Spec bar none!
> 
> I find the R33 lacks the most soul if you will.


Good taste mate. Let me know when you've got the cash. I can hook ya up


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

peterpeter said:


> R34 from the front but R35 from the back


Agreed.

Bee-R is best looking Skyline, R34 front on an R32.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Far to biased to comment, LOL, as I've been waiting for the R34 I wanted for so long. It's such an iconic shape. I will have an R35 at some point. I like them, but in a different way.


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> R34 Bayside Blue - Best Looking Car Ever Made. Period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kp


i second that.


----------



## The Enoch (Nov 20, 2008)

I would choose the R34 over the R35 ANY DAY!

But still, the R35 is an amazing car and sometimes, when i look at a cool picture of it, i prefer the R35, but then i look at a nice and sexy picture of a clean R34, and i am right back at the beginning!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

34 all day long for me


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

R35 for me, the R34 is not attractive from any angle. :flame:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

countvonc said:


> R35 for me, the R34 is not attractive from any angle. :flame:


blasphemy


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> R34 Bayside Blue - Best Looking Car Ever Made. Period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kp


a slight mistype there I think..

surely it should read - R33 Championship Blue - Best Looking Car Ever Made.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

The R34 has the kind of look you'd never forget, it's a classic, the best of the GTR's by a country mile. The R35 doesn't even come close, it will never achieve the status of the R34. 

R35 Z-Tune, anyone?




Thought not


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

countvonc said:


> R35 for me, the R34 is not attractive from any angle. :flame:



Bit hard to tell an R35 from the front, it looks too much like an Evo 10.......which is no oil painting either :runaway:


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

I think they both look great, but in different ways. Each stir up different emotions when I see them so as far as design goes they both hit the target.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

and the fact the 34 will toss you around the track all day without a hickup..more than can be said for the new offering. One lap of the ring and it needs a comfy chair and a glass of iced water..

however, if someone wishes to furnish me with a 35 I will edit my post accordingly..


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

34, just has that X factor...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

The OP should have added a poll to this thread.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Deep down he already knew the outcome.. he chose wisely..


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

Good thread!!

Well I have an R35 GT-R and could of easily bought an R34 GT-R instead it but for some strange reason I am going to say that I prefer the look of the R34!

As stated previously in the thread, it does just have that iconic shape!! If you were a true realistic petrol head that knew the likes of Ferraris, Lambos etc... were going to be out of your financial price range then this was the car you dreamed of. In the Playstation generation you grew up playing Gran Turismo, tunning your skyline and racing it. You also read magazines like Max Power or Evo showing you how tuned Skylines and Supras would wipe the floor with what ever Germany, the States or Italy had to offer. It just showed true iconic underdog status, which I loved!!

The R35 is a few leagues ahead of it obviously. Its more modern, has more purpose, is more refined and is more focused on a certain market but it will never have the same status. However, its doing a dam good job of following in its footsteps!!

In light of saying all this, why did I not just go and by and R34 instead of an R35. Well, I wanted the latest GT-R so worked hard, saved like f**k and just managed to afford to buy it. Therefore I'm always gonna have it. Thats not to say I'm never gonna own an R34 during this time, I know I will, its just a question of when?


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

It is the R-34Gtr that makes me tick.
Always has been and always will be



Terje.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

R34, for me it's all the holes and agressive(ish) look.

The R35 is all smooth and soft, pfft.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

34 all day long


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

r34 too! but side profile looks dated..

mods add a poll to this thread!!


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

R34 looks old as dirt now. R35 all day long.


----------



## chucai (Dec 4, 2006)

I own both the 34 and 35.. and the R34 for me, the R35 is awesome in away that it is fast and it can be used as an daily driven car, but for pure fun and "wow" factor.. i love my 34 + z-tune kit, with a 1.6 bar T04Z... is raw .. =) and its iconic.,, ! just like comparing a 996 turbo to a 993 turbo !


----------



## speedracer (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a r35 and a r33 . I like the r34 best. I guess because I dont have one...


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

BigNige said:


> Which one looks the best!?


Why didnt you start a Poll on this question as it would have been easier to assess the members comments. 

I think it is a tough question that both cars defined new technological jumps in their time...but I would have to say that the R35 does it for me not simply in terms of looks, but the design took over seven years in the making and every crease has been created for purpose. Therefore it is more about personality...

Heres my car










Peace 

AJ


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Thought I'd resurrect this question while everyone is discussing the merits of r32/33/34/35.

Given the keys today at my local pub for free, which one would you drive home in?!

(check out the pics page 1, skip the rest)


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

If I where being sensible, I would take the R35, Its new, reliable, fast and capable right out the box, Yes, I would have a few things to get used to as I like a manual gearbox, but on balance the R35 comes out very favourable. If I where being emotional about it, The R32GTR as it has such a strong legacy and the R35 has a lot to do before it shares that.

If I actually sit and decide I want a new hobby car, I would probably pick up a knackered R35 and take it all to bits as im just as happy doing that to a car as driving one.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

PGC10 all day long


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

The R34 GTR is what I originally wanted... the problem was, that when I started looking (last year) it was looking dated outside and especially the interior. 

Now that the R35 GTR has grown on me, I would never choose an R34 over it.......


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't call either of the R34 or R35 beautiful cars. On balance I prefer the R35 and it has a much meaner looking rear end.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

In terms of looks? It's still the 34 for me, but if I were asked to choose which one to drive home in? The 35

If I could afford it, I'd like one of each


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

In the UK with current trends and attitudes? A clean R34 GTR all day long.

R35 is too mainstream


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Sidious said:


> In the UK with current trends and attitudes? A clean R34 GTR all day long.
> 
> R35 is too mainstream


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!

As much as i have loved the R34, especially in BS Blue, I choose the R35. To me it just looks sooooo dam sexy. I love it in red, but then I'm biased lol. Got to to say non of my mates, run buddies, or people that have stopped to speak to me in the street have called in 'main stream'. Far from it :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

saucyboy said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!
> 
> As much as i have loved the R34, especially in BS Blue, I choose the R35. To me it just looks sooooo dam sexy. I love it in red, but then I'm biased lol. Got to to say non of my mates, run buddies, or people that have stopped to speak to me in the street have called in 'main stream'. Far from it :thumbsup:


I think he is right on the mainstream comment (when compared to the R34 GTR). In total (excluding events) I have only ever seen 3 or 4 R34 GTRs on the road, where as, I have probably seen 40-50 R35s. So definitely no where near as common... but from the reactions I get, the R35 is more known and very rare!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

the best colour for the r34 with the worst colour for the r35 :flame:

R34 wins


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

I love my bLue r35 with track pack options
The combination is Just right !!
What a beauty... LOL
Perfect, in and out side

Actually love the r34, but it feels OLD, especially the interior


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Surprisingly that R34 is nice looking in that colour and the R35 is in it's worst colour...

But in general R35 all year, the R34 is old and weird looking imo..


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Sinth said:


> the best colour for the r34 with the worst colour for the r35 :flame:
> 
> R34 wins


 lol I didnt read this but so true


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> But in general R35 all year, the R34 is old and weird looking imo..


I am glad that the R34 is "old" and looks "weird" :smokin:

The R35 is new and looks French, that's why Euro-centrics like you and in the mainstream prefer it.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

saucyboy said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!
> 
> As much as i have loved the R34, especially in BS Blue, I choose the R35. To me it just looks sooooo dam sexy. I love it in red, but then I'm biased lol. Got to to say non of my mates, run buddies, or people that have stopped to speak to me in the street have called in 'main stream'. Far from it :thumbsup:


I think the R35 looks great, but I think the car and it's marketing and image is all too "I did own a Porsche/Corvette but now I own a GTR because Top gear said it's faster"

And that is the very core of what mainstream is, a product sold on the strength of public hyperbole that the average man can afford.


The R34 (or any BNR) is a cult car, while a few will love it, most will not know what car it is, many will sneer at it for lacking the Porsche or Ferrari badge and for not having RWD. That's what makes the R34 the better / cooler car to be driving around in today's world.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Quite a good thread revival now the 35 has been around abit and i must admit my opinion towards it has changed quite alot.

I used to hate the front end but with the latest tweaks i quite like it, especially in blue! 

As for which one i would take home, i would still choose the 34, on looks and presence alone. If i see a 34 on the road i perk up like a meer cat, if i see a 35 i look but thats it- no trouser movement, nothing


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Sidious said:


> I am glad that the R34 is "old" and looks "weird" :smokin:
> 
> The R35 is new and looks French, that's why Euro-centrics like you and in the mainstream prefer it.


 Looks French? Lol. And just face it the R34 had it's day and now the time has passed. People who harper on about the old Skyline days sound like boxing fans who still go on about Ali and Frazier. it's 2012 and the 2012 GTR is the best GTR that has ever existed. period.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> People who harper on about the old Skyline days sound like boxing fans who still go on about Ali and Frazier. it's 2012 and the 2012 GTR is the best GTR that has ever existed. period.


While that may well be true, the question was, which one would people take home, not which is the latest and greatest.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Sidious said:


> I think the R35 looks great, but I think the car and it's marketing and image is all too "I did own a Porsche/Corvette but now I own a GTR because Top gear said it's faster"
> 
> And that is the very core of what mainstream is, a product sold on the strength of public hyperbole that the average man can afford.
> 
> ...


 Mainstream does not exist, it is created by people (namely you). The GTR like many other cars has evolved and kept with the times. The R32,3 and 4 was never in the realm of Ferarri, Porsche or Lamborghini, now it is a legit super car and rivals the other dinosaurs. That comes at a price.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> While that may well be true, the question was, which one would people take home, not which is the latest and greatest.


 Tell that to the hard core R32,3 and 4er's that deem the R35 not a true GTR.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Sidious said:


> I think the R35 looks great, but I think the car and it's marketing and image is all too "I did own a Porsche/Corvette but now I own a GTR because Top gear said it's faster"
> 
> And that is the very core of what mainstream is, a product sold on the strength of public hyperbole that the average man can afford.
> 
> ...


This thread is about which car _looks _the best, yet it has disintegrated into what _is _"best". People rarely buy R34s and R35s for the way they look. If R34s and R35s performed poorly, very few people would give two turds about them regardless of rarity. Their legend is based on their enormous ability to embarrass cars costing much more. The R35 is better mechanically, technologically, aerodynamically as standard compared to the R34. Re:looks, that just comes down to opinion.

I wonder what your definition of cool is? If I want rare, exceptionally pretty and "cool" cars, I can think of many better examples than R34s and R35s.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Tell that to the hard core R32,3 and 4er's that deem the R35 not a true GTR.


The 35 is a true GTR, the DNA is there under the skin some where, but its in a different way to the previous iterations. 

They are all great cars and all have there own charm and appeal. Its what floats yout boat at the end of the day.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll have them all if I can afford it  Each GTR have their own unique ability.

Although I must comment that the R35 GTR lost some of it's uniqueness by yearly MY revisions but if that's all for the better...


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok i still love the 34 over the 35.. why ?????? 
I see more 35,s on the road then any 34,s 
Wile ive been driving for my job now for 3 years, and in that time i have seen about 4 r34,s wile i see about 5-6 a week of the 35,s 

Too common now lol 

So for me the 34,s rear is better.. But who im i to talk i have a R33  

As for the post above.. I remember seeing my FIRST GTR... And i posted it on here.. I called it a skyline.. DID I GET SOME SLATTING !!!! 

So to me it was the first owners of this new car to say... NO ITS NOT A SKYLINE ITS A GTR !!!! So who is to Blame .. well il leave that one up to you ???????? 

But i dont really care  There all great cars..


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

due to major reasons the r35 had to become a v6. you don't see strait 6 anymore (in the global market anyways... Toyota, jeep, Nissan etc... all ditched them). its due to mpg, and pollution standards. same goes for dual clutch instead of manual. not to mention its faster. there is nothing Nissan could have done to change those options. nothing! your opinion doesn't matter, there is nothing they could have done other than not make it.

its a gtr. it uses a chassis just like the skylines but heavily modified but same chassis basically. that's why its heavy. to offset the weight they include more power and trick awd system.

i think everyone's up in arms cause they just can't afford it. its a class warfare thing to haters or maybe its just those people are not real car enthusiast like most porches owners who are haters to anything not porsche.

the interiors of the 35 are nicer too. maybe that pisses these haters off.

i have alot more to say. but UK is much different than America or Japan in this whole matter of opinions and haters and there hateraid


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

grahamc said:


> I think he is right on the mainstream comment (when compared to the R34 GTR). In total (excluding events) I have only ever seen 3 or 4 R34 GTRs on the road, where as, I have probably seen 40-50 R35s. So definitely no where near as common... but from the reactions I get, the R35 is more known and very rare!


I would have both if I could afford both. R34 for daily and R35 as weekend car. 

R35 is too flashy. 

R34 is becoming rare and rarer. 

R35 is less common but, still seen a lot.

From Hakosuka, R32-R35:










Mine R35 at a event in Belgium:










R34 and R35 UK taken picture (location unknown):


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TREG said:


> The 34 looks good-but the 35 is growing on me



It grow on me more-now own one!:chuckle:
35 anyday over the 34


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

There is no denying how capable the 35GTR is. 

But the 35GTR does not have the looks of the 32/33/34 GTRs.. Looks like a Mammoth in comparison to it's predecessors IMO.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Kadir said:


> There is no denying how capable the 35GTR is.
> 
> But the 35GTR does not have the looks of the 32/33/34 GTRs.. Looks like a Mammoth in comparison to it's predecessors IMO.



Looks modern.
Its shorter than the 33 as far as I know.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's a good comparison Video between the two GTR'S

R34 GT-R vs 09 Nissan "R35" GTR New Car Review - YouTube

R34 GTR for me true driver's car


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I always laugh when I see threads like this.

Each improved generation of GTR moves the game forward in terms of technology. That has always been the point imho of Nissan's flagship supercar.

Each version has visual elements of the previous one but updated for modern times. Same goes for the tech underneath.

The R35 had to have a double clutch gearbox, that's the NKOTB in terms of transmission. It had to lose the straight six to comply with future emissions.

If you dont think the R35 is a driver's car then you've clearly never driven one. Yes you can pootle around in AUTO (never do myself) but the gearbox in manual is awesome to use on road and track and the back end WILL step out if you let it and bite you.

At the end of the day fellas, if each generation looked and felt like the previous one, we'd be all driving 911s as they havent changed much visually in 30 years (little bit here and there as the versions evolve, but they all look so so simliar).

And I dont want to be a part of that crowd.


----------



## r32hams (Feb 16, 2011)

The 35 is an awsome car,a true gtr in every sense,but I love the 34 for looks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Park a skyline in a car park full of 35's and it looks small and dated. Like I said once before, I adore the way my 33 looks. Phat, decked menacing

Took it to a Magic BBQ and it looked small, boxey and old. I'm not a fan of the 35's looks in pictures, it doesn't photograph as well as previous generations IMHO, but in the flesh it's another story. 

Once I got my 33 home it looked good again but the MY11 left a last impression on me

Mook


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Standard R34 GT-R is pretty bland looking to my eyes, but the Nismo Z-Tune is one of the best looking cars of all time.

To drive though, there is no comparison. To get an R34 to perform anywhere like an R35 (on road and track, not drag strip), it loses a lot of its driveability and low speed manners. 6 speed manual is nice though.

If I were to ever go back to an earlier Skyline GT-R, it would either be a race prepped R32 or KGPC10 with the wide arches and that amazing engine.
But it would be purely for classic thrills; for sheer performance, nothing this side of a Veyron SS beats the R35.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> I always laugh when I see threads like this.
> 
> Each improved generation of GTR moves the game forward in terms of technology. That has always been the point imho of Nissan's flagship supercar.
> 
> ...


Who said the R35 is not a driver's car? (Whatever that means anyway?)

The R35 is a technological step forward over previous BNR chassis, but in terms of philosophy and approach towards performance cars - it's just an R32 in modern clothing and amenities.

And if you blindly choose a car outright because it's 'technically more advanced' and 'newer', well that is the attitude of a mass market consumer and not an enthuast.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Sidious said:


> And if you blindly choose a car outright because it's 'technically more advanced' and 'newer', well that is the attitude of a mass market consumer and not an enthuast.


Unless you are a technology enthusiast.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have driven all of the cars from the R32 on and my favourite without doubt is the R34 GTR.

Ideally it would be a V Spec II Nur in white with the full R1 package. Could you imagine??:bowdown1:


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Maybe something like this............


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Maybe something like this............


Mmmmmmm very nice, just had a movement in my trousers!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

For it has to be the R34 without a doubt! But still love to have a 35


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Maybe something like this............


Waaaaah :runaway:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Ludders said:


> I have driven all of the cars from the R32 on and my favourite without doubt is the R34 GTR.
> 
> Ideally it would be a V Spec II Nur in white with the full R1 package. *Could you imagine??*:bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Yes i can


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh my goodness twins!!



,


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I have owned an R35, but I would actually take one of those white r34 instead!!
What would one of those be worth and can you buy them, or is it a conversion kit onto an r34?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

bobwoolmer said:


> Yes i can


Pure true jap car


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

BigNige said:


> I have owned an R35, but I would actually take one of those white r34 instead!!
> What would one of those be worth and can you buy them, or is it a conversion kit onto an r34?


Definitely take one of those.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

BigNige said:


> I have owned an R35, but I would actually take one of those white r34 instead!!
> What would one of those be worth and can you buy them, or is it a conversion kit onto an r34?


I think it's a case of, drop the car at nismo and they convert it, it's just an engine spec like stage 2 for example. Looking at the parts fitted its not a cheap option.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I think that the R35 is an epic car. It will never have the heritage or the race pedigree the R32 has, I think the only thing the race car shares with the road car is a GTR badge! The 34 does look old compared to it but that's because it is old! 35 interior is much nicer, 34'not hugely different to th 32! You can even fit the seats in directly! DSG type auto was inevitable I think.

R35 is so capable but for me the 34 would be more fun, I'd take the 34.


----------

